# Zuke 60 Cavitation Plate



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

I ran the Shaw Wing (by Stiffy) on my last skiff. It allowed me to raise the jack plate all the way up while jumping on plane without cavitation. It helped my holeshot and minimum planing speed as well. I could run on-plane jacked all the way up and maintain good water pressure (Bob's J/P with 6" of vertical travel). It helped prevent sliding in turns too. I raised the engine 2 holes during the process. None of that was possible with the stock set-up. I lost a little speed (1-2 mph) and a couple hundred rpm. I liked it because you don't have to drill through the lower unit for install. It is removable but if you use 3m 5200 adhesive that will be very difficult. If I put one on my new skiff I will use an adhesive that isn't quite so permanent (3M 4200 or silicone maybe). 

I wouldn't add one unless you have to. My last skiff needed it to perform well. My current skiff will do what I want it to do without the plate...so far. I met Kevin Shaw and he is solid. Very helpful with advice and installation tips. Good dude and I was happy to support a local shop that loves the shallow water game.

What is the performance like with your Foreman prop? Top speed and rpm at WOT? Can you take off and run jacked-up? Does it cavitate in turns? I may try one of his props at some point.

Hope that helps. Thanks for the feedback on your prop.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Don't do it!!! Don't need it. There really isn't enough room between the sponsons for a cav plate. In order to have full range of steering it would need to be pretty small. They work better with tunnel hulls. I can run fully jacked up 6" and trimmed out without cavitation.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yea I knew it would be tight. I need to try and run her at 6 and see how she does. Considering we have the same boat and motor should be fine.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Just a FYI. When you go to flush your motor there is a water intake just forward of the anode that you need to tape before firing engine. The hose bib is fine if not starting engine but recommends to start up and flush also. Pain in the ass!!!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

My buddy has the same motor/prop on a Lostmen, and went with one of Donnie Tran's plates. It's a little smaller than the Shaw Wing, and seems to work pretty well between the sponsons. 

http://www.transportboats.com/


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I talked to my Suzuki dealer about that he said if you have enough psi and turn the hose all the way up and just use the muffs you are good. I have been doing on that with no tape and it's been pissing strong. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tx_Whipray said:


> My buddy has the same motor/prop on a Lostmen, and went with one of Donnie Tran's plates. It's a little smaller than the Shaw Wing, and seems to work pretty well between the sponsons.
> 
> http://www.transportboats.com/


Since you finally took the advice and got a Foreman prop I'd go with the compression plate Jack recommends (Tran makes them) and the one I have on my current motor and on my other boat. It is not as wide as others and the sides curve down a lot more which gives it better performance by keeping water around the prop. I disagree about compression plates only being used on tunnel hulls and I can attest that the hard heads that say compression plates are gimmicks or not needed really have never experienced first hand how much better a boat runs with one. I ran my motor without it and it is a night and day difference with it.


----------



## jackschuh (Nov 3, 2014)

I put a Permatrim on my Suzuki 60 powered Fury. Its works great. 
http://www.permatrims.com


----------



## noahvale (May 24, 2016)

I put one of these on my old 40 Merc and it really helped. It gets on plane quicker and lifts the boat several inches on plane. 
http://www.basspro.com/SE-Sport-400-Hydrofoil/product/1307220921/


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

noahvale said:


> I put one of these on my old 40 Merc and it really helped. It gets on plane quicker and lifts the boat several inches on plane.
> http://www.basspro.com/SE-Sport-400-Hydrofoil/product/1307220921/


That's not a true cavitation plate, just a hydrofoil. A cavitation or compression plate curves down on the sides and compresses/holds water around the prop so it doesn't cavitate or blow out. A hydrofoil just acts like a planing surface.


----------



## JDRProductions (Apr 9, 2017)

@Smackdaddy53 just came across this thread. You must be the owner of the skiff Jack Foreman spoke about when I talked with him today. He said a recent Mosquito owner came to him and they had to raise up the motor higher as it wasn't mounted on the lowest bolt holes. You run a Mosquito, right?

With his 3blade prop and that Tran compression plate (Jack suggested the Tran plate for my use case also) how does your skiff run? Can you jump on plane with jack plate all the way up? -what top end speed are you seeing? This sounds like the ultimate setup. I'm having Jack build me a prop for my upcoming BT Mosquito (Zuke 60). 

If you ever want to fish, I'm down. I'm a back lakes POC, Rockport, PortA dude. Tight lines brother.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

JDRProductions said:


> @Smackdaddy53 just came across this thread. You must be the owner of the skiff Jack Foreman spoke about when I talked with him today. He said a recent Mosquito owner came to him and they had to raise up the motor higher as it wasn't mounted on the lowest bolt holes. You run a Mosquito, right?
> 
> With his 3blade prop and that Tran compression plate (Jack suggested the Tran plate for my use case also) how does your skiff run? Can you jump on plane with jack plate all the way up? -what top end speed are you seeing? This sounds like the ultimate setup. I'm having Jack build me a prop for my upcoming BT Mosquito (Zuke 60).
> 
> If you ever want to fish, I'm down. I'm a back lakes POC, Rockport, PortA dude. Tight lines brother.


No sir I have an HPX Tunnel but yes I have a Foreman prop and Tran compression plate on this boat and my aluminum poling skiff with a Merc 90. I bet he's referring to Blackdog, he has a "skeeter". If you give Jack a chance he will set you up. Sometimes it takes a few trips back to tweak the prop and you may be tinkering with motor height etc. Some of us are never done changing things to run better.


----------

